# Help, fresh bald spot/wound under my dog's chin



## MrBear (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi, first post here and I could really use some expert advice. I just noticed this bald spot under my dog's (Mr Bear) chin this morning and it looked pretty fresh. Not sure if he's scratching at it because of a flea, bee sting, attacked by a raccoon or possum, or maybe cancer? I really hope it's not the last one.

He's pretty sensitive about his wounds whenever he has them and will only let my wife go near them. I asked her to put some ointment on it but she doesn't want to get attacked, lol. She suggest we monitor it for a couple days and if it doesn't improve then take him to the vet.

Does anybody have any good ideas on what caused this? The 3rd picture is the best one I got.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

It could be a hot spot. Has be been scratching at it a lot? Is he allergic to anything that you know of? I have a stray I'm caring for right now that has a place that looks a lot like that and she was scratching at it non-stop. I took her to the vet and she got a steroid shot and he put her on antibiotics and an anti-inflammatory. It's been a few days and the spot is virtually gone already. The next step is figuring out what she's allergic to!


----------



## Moxinator (Sep 18, 2008)

I have no idea... I'm new to the puppy thing. But I hope Mr. Bear feels better real soon!


----------



## MrBear (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks everybody. I was just out talking to a neighbor and she thought maybe it was a hotspot too. He's not allergic to anything that we know of. How long do these hotspots take to become like this? We have fed him Eukanuba dry food since he was a puppy and decided to try something different so I bought some Science Diet a couple weeks ago.

Maybe I will have to take him to the vet tomorrow for a steroid shot and antibiotics.


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

He could definitely be having an allergic reaction to something in the new food. I'd suggest either switching back to the Eukanuba or trying to find another food. I'd definitely take him into the vet though as he'll keep scratching at the spot until it gets infected if you don't do anything to treat it. The area around the spot needs to be shaved too.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Taking him to the vet is a very good idea. Let the vet look at it, clean the area and give him the necessary medicine.

It seems like an odd place for a hot spot (aka moist dermatitis). They usually show up in spots where the dog bites at them, keeping them moist.

It doesn't look like the usual allergic reaction to food either, but that's just my personal opinion. 

There are so many things it could be that it's just best to take him to the vet as soon as possible. 


Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

Renoman said:


> It seems like an odd place for a hot spot (aka moist dermatitis). They usually show up in spots where the dog bites at them, keeping them moist.



That's what I thought too. That's why I didn't even consider "hot spot" when trying to figure out what the place was on this boxer I'm caring for. I wasn't even totally sure the vet was right when he diagnosed it as a hot spot. Whatever it may be though, the antibiotics etc are certainly clearing it up. She hasn't scratched at it in days.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Ender said:


> That's what I thought too. That's why I didn't even consider "hot spot" when trying to figure out what the place was on this boxer I'm caring for. I wasn't even totally sure the vet was right when he diagnosed it as a hot spot. Whatever it may be though, the antibiotics etc are certainly clearing it up. She hasn't scratched at it in days.


Glad to hear she's feeling better. 

I've seen 'hot spots' develop around the neck of some dogs that wear nylon or even leather collars. Moisture collects under the collar (sweat, swimming, rain etc) and if the collar never comes off, the area never gets a chance to dry out and the sores develop. 

I do hope the OP follows through by going to see the vet tomorrow.


----------



## Ender (Sep 16, 2008)

Actually it's on her upper neck/chin which is what had me so confused. I think it's her wrinkly/loose skin and the humid weather that caused it. And her scratching it certainly didn't help. 

Hot spots can be pretty serious though, if not treated they can lead to a staph infection. Which is definitely not fun.


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I have no idea what it could be. *If *it is a hot spot they can become infected rather quickly. I would suggest a vet visit before it gets worse. Good luck and let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Here is the one from my dog. It mysteriously appeared also. Like between the shoulder blades about.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not fond of using steroids for something like hot spots. Steroids carry many possible complications and side effects, while hot spots are fairly harmless and usually go away on their own. The most commonly used steroid for skin irritation is Depomedrol. Do a Google search on the name, read up on it before you use it on your pets (or yourself). As should be done with all medications. And most of the time antibiotics aren't needed, either. The overuse of antibiotics is causing many problems. I usually give a hot spot 10 days to clear up, if it's not looking better by then we go to the vet.

Try this before giving medication: Clip the area as closely as you can. This will allow oxygen to get to the icky area. Wash the hot spot with Listerine. This will kill the bacteria causing the infection. Then sprinkle Goldbond powder on it. This will help it to dry up. My dogs have not needed to go to the vet for a hot spot since I learned about Listerine and Goldbond. Even if he ends up having to go to the vet, this will make him more comfortable until then.


----------



## MrBear (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks again for all the responses. I took my chances and put some A&D ointment on it and he didn't get defensive. A&D is like neosporine I believe. We have a bunch of it around to help prevent diaper rash on my daughter 

I will probably print some pics out and take them to the vet tomorrow and see if we need to bring him in or just take some antibiotics home. Mr Bear hates going to the vet because it's always only to get shots. He has to be muzzled and held down by a tech while the vet gives him shots.

He hasn't been scratching at this spot as far as I've seen so when I went to put the ointment on it was dry.

I was able to get some better pictures with a better camera. That red spot on the rug isn't blood, it's part of the design


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Could that be a puncture wound that abscessed?


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah I'm thinking like Patt

Is it hard, soft, squishy? What does it feel like. Can you squeeze anything out of it?

My dog had gunk in his ear which you couldn't really notice, but the ear felt different. It had infection in it, brown greenish fluid stuff. It stunk when squeezed out. We gave him anti biotic for 1 week to help with the infection. If it is an abscess it is best to get all the nasty stuff out for it to heal, once it is drained try to keep it clean and aired out where it can heal from the inside and prevent another. 

It also looks like maybe an insect bite that got infected, which can cause the same thing. It could be puss filled.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

You could get some Betadine solution, dilute it with warm water until it's the color of weak tea and rinse the area. This will help keep it dry and clean until you get him to the vet.


----------



## MrBear (Sep 28, 2008)

I checked to see if it was soft and squishy and I don't think it was. I also looked for a puncture wound and couldn't find one.

I printed out a photo and my wife took it to the vet this morning and he said it was definitely a hot spot so Mr Bear has a 9am appointment for sedation and a shave  He's going to get some antibiotics too and I noticed he has ear infections so we'll need to get some stuff for that too. He hasn't had an ear infection in a couple years.

More updates tomorrow


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

Good to hear he's going to the vets tomorrow. That will give him some relief. See if the vet will prescribe Neo-Predf Powder to keep on hand, it is great for hot spots. Let us know how everything goes.


----------



## MrBear (Sep 28, 2008)

I just picked him up from the vet. They shaved and cleaned the area really well so it doesn't look so bad anymore. They sent me home with some cream called "animax" to apply twice a day until the hot spot is gone. I asked about neo-predf and they said they used to use it but quit a couple years ago. I'm supposed to call them if it doesn't get better in a week. I was a little disappointed they didn't talk to me about what causes these and how we can prevent another one.

Office Call & Exam: $48
Sedation: $84
Hot Spot Tx: $35
Animax Cream 15g: $28.48
Depo Injection: $36

Small price to pay to keep my buddy healthy


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm glad you got him in to the vet today and it didn't have time to spread. My Aussie use to get hot spots and they practically blew up over night. Your charges are about right, nothing is inexpensive any more especially in pet care. 

Here's a pretty good link on hot spots. A couple of pics are **Graphic** but you can see what will happen if the hot spot is not taken care of. 

http://www.thepetcenter.com/exa/hotspots.html

Sending lots of healing thoughts, I hope he has a speedy recovery and back to his old self soon.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

MrBear said:


> I just picked him up from the vet. They shaved and cleaned the area really well so it doesn't look so bad anymore. They sent me home with some cream called "animax" to apply twice a day until the hot spot is gone. I asked about neo-predf and they said they used to use it but quit a couple years ago. I'm supposed to call them if it doesn't get better in a week. I was a little disappointed they didn't talk to me about what causes these and how we can prevent another one.
> 
> Office Call & Exam: $48
> Sedation: $84
> ...



Yikes! I get foster dogs who have hot spots and ear infections, etc., which would have me bankrupted if I went to the vet! I treat with Micro-Tek Spray by EQyss (about $12 for a large bottle) for the hot spot, and use the blue power formula for infected ears (also very inexpensive). 




> Wash the hot spot with Listerine. This will kill the bacteria causing the infection. Then sprinkle Goldbond powder on it. This will help it to dry up. My dogs have not needed to go to the vet for a hot spot since I learned about Listerine and Goldbond. Even if he ends up having to go to the vet, this will make him more comfortable until then.


Excellent advice. I've done this, too, and it works very well.


----------

